# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  где можно скачать вайшнавский календарь?

## Ольга Шеломонова

ХАРЕ КРИШНА!подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать программу "ВАЙШНАВСКИЙ КАЛЕНДАРЬ"? после чистки компа от вирусов,та которая у меня стояла пропала.а так как устанавливала е не я сама,то не знаю,откуда её брали.моя ОС windows XP.
   Спасибо!

----------


## Ольга Шеломонова

Спасибо,ПРабху!

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Харе Кришна!

----------

